
FanSnap Is The New Kayak For Event Ticket Searches - utnick
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/13/fansnap-is-the-new-kayak-for-event-ticket-searches/
======
kyro
Although FanSnap has a lot more result filtering functionalities, and a more
in depth visual ticket system, which are all wonderful, their crappy interface
makes me uncomfortable. I think a big area most ticket aggregators are missing
out on, and that TicketStumbler is assumedly working on, is user notification
when a band/team/etc. of interest is playing locally. I hate having to hear
about these things from friends or by stumbling upon a band's Myspace only to
find out they're playing in town tonight.

~~~
sanj
LuckyCal will tell you when bands you care about are coming to town. And, even
better, when they're playing wherever you're travelling.

Full disclosure: I _am_ LuckyCal.

------
aditya
More vendors and reach than TicketStumbler?! IMPOSSIBLE!

EDIT: That was tongue in cheek, since when did 'more features' and 'more
interactive images' make something a better product? I thought 'less' was in
these days.

~~~
fallentimes
Haha I think we have a similar number of events (we just added theater tickets
this week), but they do have more vendors. However, many of the long tail
sites they include also list tickets on Ticketsnow, Stubhub and Ticketnetwork
so they're already included on TicketStumbler anyway.

I'll give credit where it's due though; they've done a great job.

------
keltecp11
Very cool.

